# Snuggle / Cuddle Rooms at Cons?!



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Oct 23, 2019)

It is now only one month until RDMC, a smaller 18+ furry event near me!

www.reddeerminicon.ca: Home


Last year, for the furst time, they had a snuggle room set up! It'll likely be back this year!

It opened after breakfast, and went till 2 AM, closing for meals and planned events!

Basically, it was in a small carpeted storage type room, with a bathroom on one side!

It was fairly dark, only some dim lights were shining!

Only fursuit feet or socks could be worn, shoes left at the door! A few plushies were scattered around too!

They laid gym mats on the floor, put down pillows and blankets, a couple floor fans, and some low music!

They also hung sheets with velcro attachers on a rope, dividing the room into a SFW and a NSFW side!



I'm guessing they were able to offer this room because it was an 18+ event!

Fur Eh, an all ages con, doesn't have one, I'm sure because they'd need someone checking ID's at all times!

At its most crowded, I'd say about 15 furs or less were in the room at any one time!


So, now I have a couple questions for you more prolific con - goers!


How common are snuggle rooms at other furry cons?

How are they different than what I've described above?



This concept really fascinates me, looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 9, 2019)

It was back, and bigger!

Lots of cuddles were had!

As well as certain adult activities, but was enjoyable for all, I'm sure!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2019)

What the hell is going on in the nsfw side.
if they were promoting fursuit sex in it then that's pretty gross.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 9, 2019)

That sounds like it would be an awesome idea! Never seen it done before but sounds great. 

As for the 18+ side or not, I doubt fursuit sex with just a curtain to divide the 2, I mean come on...the moans and snarls and yips alone would be NSFW. <giggle> 

My guesses are maybe the SFW side was full fursuits only (basically, no direct touching from the humans inside) ,while the NSFW allowed parts to be removed or just tail/ear wearing furries...at which point it's basically a human(ish) cuddle-pile and probably some light touching/groping/nuzzling, but now it's skin on skin/fur. But still no sex though I'd imagine...that's for then to work out alone where to meet later on if things get hot.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 9, 2019)

I really don't see this happening as a con sponsored event at an all age con.  This has all sorts of potential problems attached to it.


----------



## Anibusvolts (Nov 9, 2019)

Sounds _Hot_
Besides the stupid pun. It actually sounds sweaty and gross
xD


----------



## Bink (Nov 9, 2019)

NSFW... cuddling?

Theres a word for that

... and its not cuddling.

Anywho.. as someone who's weird about random contact.. I'd be down for this if/when I had a fursuit.. otherwise.. nah.


----------



## ZoeyKitten (Dec 5, 2019)

A room for snuggling??? Like...literal snuggles? Where is this and how much?


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 5, 2020)

Crimcyan said:


> What the hell is going on in the nsfw side.
> if they were promoting fursuit sex in it then that's pretty gross.


No, just closer contact!


Mambi said:


> That sounds like it would be an awesome idea! Never seen it done before but sounds great.
> 
> As for the 18+ side or not, I doubt fursuit sex with just a curtain to divide the 2, I mean come on...the moans and snarls and yips alone would be NSFW. <giggle>
> 
> My guesses are maybe the SFW side was full fursuits only (basically, no direct touching from the humans inside) ,while the NSFW allowed parts to be removed or just tail/ear wearing furries...at which point it's basically a human(ish) cuddle-pile and probably some light touching/groping/nuzzling, but now it's skin on skin/fur. But still no sex though I'd imagine...that's for then to work out alone where to meet later on if things get hot.


Never saw any full suits actually, just a few accessories! The SFW side was clothes cuddles!


Keefur said:


> I really don't see this happening as a con sponsored event at an all age con.  This has all sorts of potential problems attached to it.


Exactly, though I heard it may be possible though!


Anibusvolts said:


> Sounds _Hot_
> Besides the stupid pun. It actually sounds sweaty and gross
> xD


Maybe to you!


Bink said:


> NSFW... cuddling?
> 
> Theres a word for that
> 
> ...


Fur cuddles be sweet, I've heard!


ZoeyKitten said:


> A room for snuggling??? Like...literal snuggles? Where is this and how much?


RDMC, all you like, with con admission!


----------



## NitroFastFur (Dec 13, 2020)

Depends where the line is drawn as to what constitutes which side of the curtain things fall under, but Nitro is definitely a cuddle approved Furry


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 13, 2020)

My entire house is a cuddle room. No curtains. All NSFW.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 14, 2020)

NitroFastFur said:


> Depends where the line is drawn as to what constitutes which side of the curtain things fall under, but Nitro is definitely a cuddle approved Furry


Of course, either side be a win!


Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> My entire house is a cuddle room. No curtains. All NSFW.


Lucky Woof!


----------



## Raever (Dec 14, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> They also hung sheets with velcro attachers on a rope, dividing the room into a SFW and a NSFW side!



Snuggling while listening to people have sex behind a blanket divider sounds...unappealing, to say the least.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 14, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> No, just closer contact!
> 
> Never saw any full suits actually, just a few accessories! The SFW side was clothes cuddles!
> 
> ...


why did you wait a whole year to reply to them lol


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 15, 2020)

Sounds cute. NSFW side is very kinky-sounding though, lmao.

I'm not really into cuddling anyone besides my bf, but I mean I love how adorable that sounds!


----------



## Sagekitty1165 (Dec 16, 2020)

I mean I don't mind cuddling if it's an 18 plus event where everyone gets checked for id. But cuddling not really anything else sounds fun


----------



## zenmaldita (Dec 17, 2020)

afaik we've only had 2 major furry cons in my country and none had a cuddle room. a fursuit lounge, yes.

if they were to implement that here, it would be just a glorified nap room - which I would LOVE
running a booth is hard work and if I could just get a few zzs, completely hidden from customers, that'd be great!


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 17, 2020)

I mean thats a form of therapyish for like a self esteam boosy for insicure prople like me


----------



## switches (Dec 18, 2020)

It doesn't sound like the NSFW/SFW sides are very well seperated...the smell must be interesting. I like the concept of a cuddle room but you have to have a boundary between sexual and non-sexual spaces...and I don't think a literal fabric curtain is enough.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 19, 2020)

I mean maybe get a portable moniter hook up an Nentendo 64, copy of worms armageddon and that would be fun....


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 23, 2020)

Raever said:


> Snuggling while listening to people have sex behind a blanket divider sounds...unappealing, to say the least.


Their was music and conversation on SFW side, and NSFW was more tender stuff!


TrishaCat said:


> why did you wait a whole year to reply to them lol


Cause the forum quit on me b4 I could do it!


switches said:


> It doesn't sound like the NSFW/SFW sides are very well seperated...the smell must be interesting. I like the concept of a cuddle room but you have to have a boundary between sexual and non-sexual spaces...and I don't think a literal fabric curtain is enough.


I don't recall any smells! And actually, they were more like thick blankets hung on the rope, which helped to muffle the sides from each other!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2020)

What an old thread. 

It sounds like a recipe for problems, to be honest;
You're basically describing a disorganised orgy.  If a single person has a transmissible infection like scabies or herpes...


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 23, 2020)

Oh no


----------



## Bababooey (Dec 23, 2020)

Seems kinda sus.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm glad they only allowed the slippers/socks. I can only imagine how many people would have died of heat stroke snuggling in a pile of fursuits.


----------



## kittyDecaying (Dec 23, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm glad they only allowed the slippers/socks. I can only imagine how many people would have died of heat stroke snuggling in a pile of fursuits.


A grand way to go out.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 29, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> What an old thread.
> 
> It sounds like a recipe for problems, to be honest;
> You're basically describing a disorganised orgy.  If a single person has a transmissible infection like scabies or herpes...


Condoms were available, and it seems most stuck with those they already knew!


Cockynoob666 said:


> Oh no


Oh yes!!!


Chomby said:


> Seems kinda sus.


Just what the animals on those Nature shows do!


TyraWadman said:


> I'm glad they only allowed the slippers/socks. I can only imagine how many people would have died of heat stroke snuggling in a pile of fursuits.


Socks or footpaws! And you really only get hot in fursuits during hot weather or physical exertion once you get used to them!


kittyDecaying said:


> A grand way to go out.


This girl gets it!


----------



## just.chillin (Mar 12, 2021)

Oh this is something I'd sign up for in a heartbeat. Too bad we can't introduce shroom tea or mollys _*hint hint nudge nudge somebody*  _but I'm totally down sober too. Matter of fact I badly want this for the next con, what with all this social distancing you just know that people are touch starved.


----------



## Barafu_PineBerry (Mar 12, 2021)

This why certain furries book hotel rooms for cuddling and NSFW stuff. I.D. is always checked at the door for those kinds of parties.
I was invited to one at Furnal Equinox 2019, but I was too busy helping host a panel with a other fursuiters.


----------



## Ampelos (Mar 13, 2021)

This sounds so amazing!! (Also an adults only furcon sounds really nice!)


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 13, 2021)

As a kiddult kitty who knows how to get hugz when I want em and make it safe and good, I personally won't mind whether there happens to be anything that induces/justifies hugging being safe and good or not. But the idea sounds intriguing still UwU


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 24, 2021)

The idea of a cuddle space with strangers is so weird to me, like??? Are y'all really that deprived of physical contact? I worry for y'all... it makes me sad that this sort of thing is an Event


----------



## just.chillin (Mar 24, 2021)

Zehlua said:


> The idea of a cuddle space with strangers is so weird to me, like??? Are y'all really that deprived of physical contact? I worry for y'all... it makes me sad that this sort of thing is an Event


Well it's an actual profession too, people make $80 a session.


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 24, 2021)

I feel a cuddle room is a definite step up from a hook-up app.

Edit: I mean that I feel it would be more relaxing with the ability to get up and leave if things get uncomfortable. I have not partook in either but the cuddle room sounds interesting.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 24, 2021)

There should be con security to check in and make sure no one is getting yiffy. It could go down hill pretty fast if no one is monitoring the physical contact going on. 



just.chillin said:


> Too bad we can't introduce shroom tea or mollys _*hint hint nudge nudge somebody*_



If I ever room with people at a con hotel, I guess I gotta be clear I don't do drugs, don't want to be around drugs, and don't want to associate with people on drugs. This didn't come to mind as something I'd have to do, but unfortunately drugs are popular among people who attend furry conventions from what I've heard . It's kind of depressing for me.


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 24, 2021)

Chomby said:


> There should be con security to check in and make sure no one is getting yiffy. It could go down hill pretty fast if no one is monitoring the physical contact going on. I do think it should be adults only because I don't want any random adults cuddling kids like that. Yeah hugs are fine, but full-on extended cuddling... No.
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever room with people at a con hotel, I guess I gotta be clear I don't do drugs, don't want to be around drugs, and don't want to associate with people on drugs. This didn't come to mind as something I'd have to do, but unfortunately drugs are popular among people who attend furry conventions from what I've heard . It's kind of depressing for me.



I, too, am depressed that drugs are so popular. 
And that people need a web diagram to find out who got an STI from who. BIG YIKES.
Do I need to have The Drug Talk with the furry fandom? Because Fruit Bat Dad will do it!


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 24, 2021)

Zehlua said:


> I, too, am depressed that drugs are so popular.
> And that people need a web diagram to find out who got an STI from who. BIG YIKES.
> Do I need to have The Drug Talk with the furry fandom? Because Fruit Bat Dad will do it!



Yeah drugs and unprotected sex shouldn't be normalized. People need to be more responsible. Yeah I get people wanna live life to the fullest, but there are other more healthy ways. I don't care if I come off as a square. '_'


----------



## just.chillin (Mar 25, 2021)

No peer pressure involved


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Apr 5, 2021)

just.chillin said:


> Oh this is something I'd sign up for in a heartbeat. Too bad we can't introduce shroom tea or mollys _*hint hint nudge nudge somebody*  _but I'm totally down sober too. Matter of fact I badly want this for the next con, what with all this social distancing you just know that people are touch starved.


Yep, get set for ''HORNY SUMMER'', as its being called!


Barafu_PineBerry said:


> This why certain furries book hotel rooms for cuddling and NSFW stuff. I.D. is always checked at the door for those kinds of parties.
> I was invited to one at Furnal Equinox 2019, but I was too busy helping host a panel with a other fursuiters.


A public space is easier 4 some!


Ampelos said:


> This sounds so amazing!! (Also an adults only furcon sounds really nice!)


Not a full con, more of a weekend hangout with friends! And check out Sin City Murr Con!


Stray Cat Terry said:


> As a kiddult kitty who knows how to get hugz when I want em and make it safe and good, I personally won't mind whether there happens to be anything that induces/justifies hugging being safe and good or not. But the idea sounds intriguing still UwU


Lucky you!


Zehlua said:


> The idea of a cuddle space with strangers is so weird to me, like??? Are y'all really that deprived of physical contact? I worry for y'all... it makes me sad that this sort of thing is an Event


Yes actually, a lot of furries are nerdy geeks, are disabled, and have other challenges that make it difficult to socialize! And many of us really only get to see friends at cons, so we take advantage of what opportunities are afforded!


Kuroserama said:


> I feel a cuddle room is a definite step up from a hook-up app.
> 
> Edit: I mean that I feel it would be more relaxing with the ability to get up and leave if things get uncomfortable. I have not partook in either but the cuddle room sounds interesting.


Exactly, a private meeting with a stranger has a level of risk, but a public space with other furs around is a safer option!


Chomby said:


> There should be con security to check in and make sure no one is getting yiffy. It could go down hill pretty fast if no one is monitoring the physical contact going on.
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever room with people at a con hotel, I guess I gotta be clear I don't do drugs, don't want to be around drugs, and don't want to associate with people on drugs. This didn't come to mind as something I'd have to do, but unfortunately drugs are popular among people who attend furry conventions from what I've heard . It's kind of depressing for me.


Never said it didn't get yiffy! ; ) Condoms were provided! And was a drug free space, for obvious reasons! 
And yes, its important to establish boundaries and have an agreement in place, whether you're sharing a room 4 a weekend, or agreeing how to live together with roommates!


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 6, 2021)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Lucky you!



For your information, Terry's quite huggable--it's been acknowledged by multiple over time! ÙwÚ


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Apr 12, 2021)

Chomby said:


> drugs are popular among people who attend furry conventions from what I've heard . It's kind of depressing for me.


Sounds like you need drugs to take care of that depression!


----------



## Troj (Apr 12, 2021)

:::sigh:::: Cuddling sounds nice, buuuuuuuut it'll take a while for me to feel safe and comfortable with physical contact again, with coronavirus not being totally under control quite yet. It'll probably be a bit.


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 13, 2021)

Gr8fulFox said:


> Sounds like you need drugs to take care of that depression!


I already take them, but legal ones prescribed by my doctor. You're not funny.


----------



## SolDirix (Apr 16, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> I feel a cuddle room is a definite step up from a hook-up app.


_Anything _is a step up from a hook-up app.


----------



## DusterBluepaw (May 28, 2022)

At i think eurofurence theres a paws n cuddle room, but its really more paws then cuddling, if you like your face up against fursuit paws then you should go, if you youtube "paws and cuddles" youll see what goes on hehe




Chomby said:


> There should be con security to check in and make sure no one is getting yiffy. It could go down hill pretty fast if no one is monitoring the physical contact going on.
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever room with people at a con hotel, I guess I gotta be clear I don't do drugs, don't want to be around drugs, and don't want to associate with people on drugs. This didn't come to mind as something I'd have to do, but unfortunately drugs are popular among people who attend furry conventions from what I've heard . It's kind of depressing for me.


youre the type of person who uses caffeine to get up in the morning right? drinks alcohol even though not only is it a drug, its one of the worst, you get a hangover, its ruined families turned people into monsters and its terrible for your health, but its legal so its all fine and dandy right? 
but ohh big scary illegal drugs! ohhh MDMA(molly) and shrooms oh no right? fun fact about MDMA, it was the first drug where the researchers were like no please dont ban this drug its shown great potential in therapy we need to do more research, guess why they banned it? lack of research.... true story
the whole thing is corrupt, big pharma wants people to stay sick and eat outdated drugs like SSRIs like prozac instead of helping people for real, like can you imagine all the money lost if they cured cancer? 
The drug wars a failure, you should actually do some research on illicit drugs, especially MDMA, cannabis, psylocybin (mushies) and youll see they are probably some of the best tools on earth, thats what drugs are, tools, like fire, sure if you have no self control you can get addicted to eating molly and burn out your serotonin receptors but you can actually get over like PTSD, all kinds of trauma, they say its like 6 months of therapy in a pill... ive only taken it once, it felt so good i didnt wanna do too much and end up ruining the magic...

You really shouldnt listen to the propaganda you learned at school, its all garbage, if you have self control, you can use even the heavy stuff like coke, meth, heroin like i do recreationally and not get addicted, just stay away from needles, i mean it sounds kinda uppity that you dont even wanna be around people on drugs, im sure you have and just not known it, there are plenty of actual functioning drug addicts around, maybe even someone like your boss or a friend is sniffin lines or shooting up and theyre just great at hiding it, its clear with the deepweb that drugs are the biggest seller and have the highest demand, the silk road proved that as it was made to be a simple free market...


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 28, 2022)

"They also hung sheets with velcro attachers on a rope, dividing the room into a SFW and a NSFW side!" this is why people think that furry cons are just a excuse for a massive sex orgy and why i wouldn't trust a furry "snuggle room" as far as i could throw it: i'm wary enough of going to furry cons as a whole much less to a room at one where simply being there implies you're allowed to touch me.


----------



## Bababooey (May 28, 2022)

DusterBluepaw said:


> At i think eurofurence theres a paws n cuddle room, but its really more paws then cuddling, if you like your face up against fursuit paws then you should go, if you youtube "paws and cuddles" youll see what goes on hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I rarely drink coffee and no I don't drink. It's not about legal or illegal. The problem is people getting fucked up and fucking up their lives. I'm not against pot nor am I against research to see if certain drugs can help people

As far as your last paragraph is concerned, as someone who has family members addicted to drugs, it takes a lot for me to not blow up at you. Please don't talk to me again.


----------



## Rayd (May 28, 2022)

you mean to tell me that there's people out there who unironically thought and continue to think that this is okay?


----------



## Bababooey (May 28, 2022)

Wow that Duster guy was banned. What a surprise. 
Don't do drugs, kids.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 28, 2022)

Chomby said:


> Wow that Duster guy was banned. What a surprise.
> Don't do drugs, kids.


maybe if he wasn't on drugs,he'd have realized that it was a bad idea to talk about how great drugs are.XD


----------



## Bababooey (May 28, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> maybe if he wasn't on drugs,he'd have realized that it was a bad idea to talk about how great drugs are.XD


Especially on a forum with naive minors. Yikes.
They don't need some asshat encouraging them to ruin their lives.

Dude needs help with his addiction. He doesn't need to drag other people down with him.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 28, 2022)

Chomby said:


> Especially on a forum with naive minors. Yikes.
> They don't need some asshat encouraging them to ruin their lives.
> 
> Dude needs help with his addiction. He doesn't need to drag other people down with him.


this is for sure not the place for it and honestly,it baffles me that people even drink or smoke in a time when we know all the risks,much less actually doing straight up drugs. i feel like i have to start singing "don't you put it in your mouth" (90's canadian kids will get it) to random strangers just to get it through their thick skulls that drugs are bad and maybe you shouldn't do them.


----------



## Troj (May 28, 2022)

Also, it's a massive leap to assume that someone necessarily dislikes, judges, or has a Puritanical attitude towards something _just _because they don't want to room with somebody who partakes in that thing whilst at the con or in the room.

I'm tolerant and accepting of a whole range of things that I still don't want to personally be party to--or at least don't want to have to deal with at 3am!


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 29, 2022)

Chomby said:


> Especially on a forum with naive minors. Yikes.
> They don't need some asshat encouraging them to ruin their lives.
> 
> Dude needs help with his addiction. He doesn't need to drag other people down with him.


Yes, my mom had a pretty bad childhood because her parents were drug addicts. My granny tried to make up for it by being a good grandmother and present in everyones lives, my granddad on the other hand who was addicted longer has had mental issues from drug use. Drugs do affect people in terrible ways.


----------



## Raever (May 29, 2022)

DusterBluepaw said:


> if you have self control, you can use even the heavy stuff like coke, meth, heroin like i do recreationally



Pretty sure this guy is either lying or wanting to ruin others lives out of spite.
Don't do drugs kids. Believe in the D.A.R.E Lion. Program was dumb but, I mean, Lion was always there for us. Q~Q


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 29, 2022)

Raever said:


> Pretty sure this guy is either lying or wanting to ruin others lives out of spite.
> Don't do drugs kids. Believe in the D.A.R.E Lion. Program was dumb but, I mean, Lion was always there for us. Q~Q


#hugsnotdrugs


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jun 17, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> "They also hung sheets with velcro attachers on a rope, dividing the room into a SFW and a NSFW side!" this is why people think that furry cons are just a excuse for a massive sex orgy and why i wouldn't trust a furry "snuggle room" as far as i could throw it: i'm wary enough of going to furry cons as a whole much less to a room at one where simply being there implies you're allowed to touch me.


Like I said, it wasn't the main big con, it was a ''locals'' con, meant simply 4 furs 2 hang together, and bring down those emotional walls and break those irrational barriers!
And yeah, if U don't wanna be cuddled, it sure wouldn't be your scene, certainly not!


Rayd said:


> you mean to tell me that there's people out there who unironically thought and continue to think that this is okay?


The illegal drug use, U mean?


QueenSekhmet said:


> this is for sure not the place for it and honestly,it baffles me that people even drink or smoke in a time when we know all the risks,much less actually doing straight up drugs. i feel like i have to start singing "don't you put it in your mouth" (90's canadian kids will get it) to random strangers just to get it through their thick skulls that drugs are bad and maybe you shouldn't do them.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 17, 2022)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Like I said, it wasn't the main big con, it was a ''locals'' con, meant simply 4 furs 2 hang together, and bring down those emotional walls and break those irrational barriers!
> And yeah, if U don't wanna be cuddled, it sure wouldn't be your scene, certainly not!
> 
> The illegal drug use, U mean?


all i know is that i wouldn't ever trust a bunch of furries in a cuddle room: i just know i'd end up having to break someone's arm or something. japan has cuddle rooms too (like,you can straight up pay people to cuddle with you because by GOD are the japanese lonely) and i wouldn't trust that either (given how public molestation is not only WAY too common but is treated as not a big deal to the point that you can molest a COP and nothing happen...yes,one ass hole molested a cop. she didn't do anything at the time because of not wanting to create a "scene",she couldn't chase the guy down because cops in japan force the policewomen to wear fucking skits and heels as a uniform and she couldn't even report it when she got to work that day because of how little anyone would care and the fact that SHE would be the one that ended up looking bad and possibly punished for it. i'm a big fan of anime and japanese culture but by GOD,japan can be fucked up). so anyway,ya cuddle anything is not for me.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 17, 2022)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> The illegal drug use, U mean?


the entire cuddle room concept.. a room where strangers cuddle strangers is bad enough.. but with a glorified orgy room directly connected, only separated by curtains?

i know furries are badly inept, but to think this is ever a good idea in any circumstance is just beyond me


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jun 18, 2022)

Honestly, as someone who’s barely cuddled with anybody, I don’t see this as very bad idea. As long as we have a mutual understanding of each other and respect our boundaries.


----------



## MonsterTeddy (Jul 6, 2022)

I love cuddling and I'm about as sex positive as they come, but I really don't trust strangers. I can't stop thinking about how unhygienic it'd be on top of all the consent violations that would inevitably arise. I don't see how cuddle puddles with strangers can possibly work out when cons _already_ have issues with unwashed fursuits and unwanted touching.

As for the NSFW half... If you really want something public, why not just host a furry-themed play party at a legitimate sex club? They'll do a hell of a lot better than sheet dividers and gym mats, and you won't have to worry about accidentally partaking in a bug-chaser's fantasy that gets a whole con shut down. Here's a good rule of thumb for anything NSFW: If they don't do it at literal sex conventions, it's probably a bad idea for any other convention.

Anyway, I'd kill to join an actual slumber party with plushies, pillow forts, and snacks over a more "age appropriate" party ANY DAY OF THE WEEK, so the appeal isn't lost on me. If there's a way to make that happen without all of the downsides that come with a public setting, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 6, 2022)

MonsterTeddy said:


> I love cuddling and I'm about as sex positive as they come, but I really don't trust strangers. I can't stop thinking about how unhygienic it'd be on top of all the consent violations that would inevitably arise. I don't see how cuddle puddles with strangers can possibly work out when cons _already_ have issues with unwashed fursuits and unwanted touching.
> 
> As for the NSFW half... If you really want something public, why not just host a furry-themed play party at a legitimate sex club? They'll do a hell of a lot better than sheet dividers and gym mats, and you won't have to worry about accidentally partaking in a bug-chaser's fantasy that gets a whole con shut down. Here's a good rule of thumb for anything NSFW: If they don't do it at literal sex conventions, it's probably a bad idea for any other convention.
> 
> Anyway, I'd kill to join an actual slumber party with plushies, pillow forts, and snacks over a more "age appropriate" party ANY DAY OF THE WEEK, so the appeal isn't lost on me. If there's a way to make that happen without all of the downsides that come with a public setting, I'd love to hear about it.


*truth or dare.>:3*


----------

